# Truncated domes



## tim walocha (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a main entrance to a building.  travel from the main entrance(accessible) to the accessible parking requires the crossing of a vehicular path for vehicles to get to the accessible parking.  this path is all on the same level and without changes in elevation or curb ramps.  I can only find where Detectable warning is required at curb ramps.  Seems to me that they are required to outline the vehicle passageway in this situation.

Can't find the code section when you need it.  It is again hiding.

Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 7, 2016)

Where is the project?
What code are you under?


----------



## tim walocha (Jul 7, 2016)

ii's in DC.  looking at federal standards


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 7, 2016)

Check UFAS for DC?


----------



## tim walocha (Jul 7, 2016)

*4.29.5* TACTILE WARNINGS AT HAZARDOUS VEHICULAR AREAS.* (Reserved).

Above language from UFAS.

I am aware of the discrepancies in the codes concerning sizes, shapes and geometry of the domes itself.  Thought the scoping provisions however were rock solid.  I certainly know the intent of the warning requirement and this is common sense but the code does not seem to back me.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 7, 2016)

IBC does not require them


----------



## steveray (Jul 7, 2016)

Not required at curb ramps per code, (ANSI 117)...raised marked crossings I believe they are...


----------



## greenbubba (Jul 7, 2016)

ANSI A117.1 Commentary addresses it. ANSI 406.12 through 406.14 addresses the locations where detectable warnings are required (other than on transportation platforms). ANSI 705 addresses the construction of detectable warnings in general.


----------



## north star (Jul 7, 2016)

*@ = @ = @*


Here is a link to the `09 ANSI A117.1 Standard,
Section 406.12 thru 406.14,  Page 26.

*https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/ansi.a117.1.2009.pdf*


*@ = @ = @*


----------



## steveray (Jul 7, 2016)

greenbubba said:


> ANSI A117.1 Commentary addresses it. ANSI 406.12 through 406.14 addresses the locations where detectable warnings are required (other than on transportation platforms). ANSI 705 addresses the construction of detectable warnings in general.



I would argue that 406.12 tells you where they are required...The other locations tell you "if they are provided......."


----------



## tim walocha (Jul 8, 2016)

From 406.12

*406.12  Detectable Warnings at Raised Marked Crossings.  *Marked crossings that are raised to the same level as the adjoining sidewalk shall be proceeded by a detectable warning 24 inches in depth...........

Marked raised crossings are not defined.  Furthermore the requirement for when a crossing must be marked is not provided in this document.  The only thing that is true here is that the vehicle path is at the same level as the pedestrian path.  This area in question,  lets call it an auto court is for drop off and access to the accessible parking.  This is not a medical facility.

Design uses a pattern of vertical alternating pavers, none of the proposed pavers provide the tactile warning.  the pavers are installed in such a manner that they do not follow, define or created the vehicle travel path.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2016)

tim walocha said:


> From 406.12
> 
> *406.12  Detectable Warnings at Raised Marked Crossings.  *Marked crossings that are raised to the same level as the adjoining sidewalk shall be proceeded by a detectable warning 24 inches in depth...........
> 
> ...


Is there a question there?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2016)

Put on a blindfold, if you can walk into a "*HAZARDOUS VEHICULAR AREA" *without a curb, you need to provide *"Detectable Warnings".*
Now the dentition of what is a hazardous vehicle area, it is to be determined by the AHJ.
Federal Highway Administration defines it as "...vehicle operating speed of 25 m.p.h. or greater through the pedestrian area...."


----------



## tim walocha (Jul 8, 2016)

OK,   I am asking for the crossing and the detectable warning.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2016)

Is it a hazardous way, if yes then yes; if no then no. NOT rocket science.


----------



## JPohling (Jul 8, 2016)

Wherever there is a zero curb or flush condition between the walkway and the drive aisle is where I place them.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2016)

Not all Drive aisles are hazardous ways
You do not need them at driveway aprons crossing sidewalks. Not considered hazardous way.


----------



## JPohling (Jul 8, 2016)

I fully agree Mark!  Hard to make a general statement that fits every condition.


----------

